# When my cat licks me what is she saying?



## RichardMEL (Mar 24, 2004)

Sometimes when my cat is sitting on me and decides it's time to clean herself she'll often clean my fingers or hand too while she's doing a paw or something. Of course I think it's totally adorable, but wondering if it might mean anything?

Like could it be:

a) she is putting her scent on me?
b) she wants to clean me as a sign of affection?
c) my finger tastes kinda nice? 
d) she's going blind? (just kidding!)

Any thoughts?


----------



## tigger's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Probably both a sign of affection as well you have salt on your fingers that your kitty might like


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Twinkie doesn't clean himself but he sure likes to lick me sometimes and when I touch his chest I get an automatic licking, he is like a machine. :wink:


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

When I am lying in bed, Maleke will start bathing Magic, and Magic will start licking me. It's SO funny. I guess they see it as group grooming. Haha. When Magic is on my lap and bathing himself, he also licks me. I guess he wants to make sure I'm clean! They take such good care of me! :lol:


----------



## ZellyBelly (May 24, 2004)

It's usually a sign of affection.


----------



## hyper_dermic (May 19, 2004)

e) you taste like chicken


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

If I put my face in front of Tootle-loo or binx and say "give me kisses" they will lick the top of my nose.Angel & Drizzit will like my hand/arm.I say it's showing love.


----------



## jules30 (May 26, 2004)

My kitty often wakes me up in the morning by licking my face. I've noticed this usually happens when she is hungry and her food bowl is empty. LOL


----------



## Kelly_ann (Aug 5, 2003)

There are many why cats lick, they love the salt, for affection and it could be they are leaving there scent on your finger. Your cat probably likes the smell of your finger. It is nothing wrong with your cat licking you. Also, cats like other cats too, that probably for affection.


----------



## RichardMEL (Mar 24, 2004)

Well she licked my nose last night  I'm marking that down to 100% affection.. and I love her too!


----------

